# Stitch removal after spay



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm probably worrying about this too much! Jess got spayed last Tuesday and has an appointment at the vet tomorrow to get the stitches removed. Does anyone know if they anesthetize them before removing stitches? Jess is quite rambunctious so it may not be easy for them to get them out while she's alert! There's still a little but of swelling around the incision area...hopefully that's not a big deal but I guess they'll let me know tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No, they don't sedate them. They know how to hold dogs so they don't move too much (usually with big dogs they have someone hold their front paws off the ground and another person goes under with the scissors), and they have blunt-point scissors in case she wiggles . I usually do it myself but if she's that wiggly better let them handle it.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Willowy said:


> No, they don't sedate them. They know how to hold dogs so they don't move too much (usually with big dogs they have someone hold their front paws off the ground and another person goes under with the scissors), and they have blunt-point scissors in case she wiggles . I usually do it myself but if she's that wiggly better let them handle it.


Ah cool, thanks! She's a squirmer all right...can't even sit still for a pat and just looooooves new people, and of course she's supposed to be quiet until the stitches are removed so there's a bit of pent up energy, so they will have their hands full! At least I can bring a clicker and treats though if she's allowed to eat beforehand.


----------



## olivethedog (Feb 21, 2014)

I've only ever seen sedation to remove sutures is if it's a squirmy animal and they're in a location where the animal CANNOT move/a really sensitive area (eyelids, perineal urethrostomy site, etc.). Typically dogs don't even notice anyone cutting out the sutures from a spay incision.

If she's very wiggly, bringing the clicker and treats for distraction will almost certainly be appreciated!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Stitch removal usually takes just a few seconds and most dogs don't even seem to notice as they are too busy trying to make friends with the vet tech. Its like, snip with blunt scissors and quick tug and the stitch is out. I can't see any reason that you could be shoving treats at her if needed but the tech might prefer to just hold her quickly and distract with some neck scratches or such.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks Olive and Shell  She got it done this morning and it took about 30 seconds...the vet did it while the nurse helped hold her and snip, snip, snip. I just got myself into a worry over nothing because I didn't know what to expect!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Yea I was pretty worried too about the 'hows' of stitch removal after Toby's surgery, but it took literally 30 seconds, like you said. Was crazy. lol


----------

